
Sql injection hall-of-shame - charlysl
http://codecurmudgeon.com/wp/sql-injection-hall-of-shame/
======
charlysl
For some reason it responds with 403 now; there is a recent snapshot at:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190111021612/https://codecurmu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190111021612/https://codecurmudgeon.com/wp/sql-
injection-hall-of-shame/)

